# im actually in at last but one small problem



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

what a twat i clicked that im under 13 when registering and it asked me to get my family to fill in a form and fax it off to rev...

nice site but one small problem,the forum is slightly stretched so i have to keep sliding the scroll bar at the bottom,and for a lazy git like me its alot of effort


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

forget that problem


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

LOL to the first comment.

And, I have to do the same. If you chage your monitor resolution it would probably help? Not sure. Mine is 800x600 ... a higher setting might eliminate the scroll bar on the bottom, but it'll make things look tinier.

Welcome back!
:shock: D


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds like your resolution on your PC.

Perhaps I can modify the tables so it does not happen to other people.

YOU SHOULD be at least 800x600 resolutions though

---------
On Desktop 
Right Click (empty space)
Properties
System

There is a slider bar where you can set resolution.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

jc said:


> forget that problem


Bugger! I just spent 3 minutes taking screenshots and replying.. :lol:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

sorted it out folks thanks...
nice site btw pat on the back for rev...good to have a fresh start


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

JC - What are you like ? 

(Martin mumbles with embarrassment as he did that first time around as well...ahem)


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ha ha lol


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Cloverstone said:


> I am running at 800x600 and if I change it everything goes all weird. _If_ it can be changed it would be very appreciated...that's the only thing that bothers me with the new site. I know it's not a very big priority though Rev...totally understand. 8)


Weird as in? Scroll bar at the bottom?
800x600 is web standard. It's not your fault if that's happening but something I can fix.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Cloverstone said:


> I am running at 800x600 and if I change it everything goes all weird. _If_ it can be changed it would be very appreciated...that's the only thing that bothers me with the new site. I know it's not a very big priority though Rev...totally understand. 8)


Fixed.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Cloverstone said:


> Weird as in, if I change it from 800x600 every other program I'm in as well as my desktop is tiny.
> 
> Thank you for fixing it.


Tiny but easy to get use to. I use 1024x768 @ home and 1600x1200 @ work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

bump ^


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Hehe, thanks for bumbing this...for without it, i would never have known about this sillyness.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Narc: While i can certainly appreciate the humour in randomly bumping topics that have been long since banished to the netherworld of old threads, i can't help but think you have way too much time on your hands to be doing something so pointless. Still, it is quite amusing.

s.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Way too much time on my hands has to be the understatement of the millenium. I love cheese!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)




----------

